# My Dischidia plants



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's some pics of my Dischidia plants. They are enjoying their time outside, but I still do bring them in at night, since the night temps in Maine still drop in the low 50's. I am going to build a greenhouse or buy a kit hopefully by the end of summer that way they can have a permanent home. My collection is building. I just wish Antone was still selling. Does anyone know what he's up too these days? Thanks for looking. Any help, suggestions, advice is welcomed.

D. cleistantha









D. milnei









D. ovata









D. geri









D. platyphylla









D. ruscifolia









D. lancifolia









D. hirsuta red leaf

















Photo of them outside


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

They will probably enjoy the hot weather we are supposed to get later this week. Around here (Midcoast Maine) its going to be in the upper 80's.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## penfold (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice collection! I love Dischidias. Here are a couple of mine coloring up under bright light.

D. astephana:









D. cleistantha:


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Wickerstone... You should take a trip to the greenhouses at the Morrison Center in Scarborough. Look them up online, they are open weekdays.
One house is a personal collection of lots of rare epiphytes and orchids, the other house is house plants that ate for sale. 
You probably won't find rare dischidia for sale, but talk to the owner/gardener about possibly trading cuttings from his collection house.


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

im having issues with my dischidia numularia (spelling, i know). It hasnt grown at all, its lost a few leaves, but it has also flowered at the base of a leaf where its attached to the main cutting stem. i have had the plant in my viv for over 3 to 4 months.

Its a 12x18 zoomed with not much air circulation, humidity is in the high 80s low 90's and temps dont rise much above the mid to low 70's.

Any idea?


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

frograck said:


> Wickerstone... You should take a trip to the greenhouses at the Morrison Center in Scarborough. Look them up online, they are open weekdays.
> One house is a personal collection of lots of rare epiphytes and orchids, the other house is house plants that ate for sale.
> You probably won't find rare dischidia for sale, but talk to the owner/gardener about possibly trading cuttings from his collection house.



Thanks...I will check them out. I am always looking for cuttings.


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

InHoc1855 said:


> im having issues with my dischidia numularia (spelling, i know). It hasnt grown at all, its lost a few leaves, but it has also flowered at the base of a leaf where its attached to the main cutting stem. i have had the plant in my viv for over 3 to 4 months.
> 
> Its a 12x18 zoomed with not much air circulation, humidity is in the high 80s low 90's and temps dont rise much above the mid to low 70's.
> 
> Any idea?


I would have to say it's because of the humidity. These plants don't like to be wet. I just mist them once a day, because they are outside, but they are never wet. Hope this helps


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

THanks for sharing. What is your mounting method? Fishing line, sphagnum and board? Does the type of wood board matter?


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah they are all on sphagnum moss and as for the backing, I used to use cork, but found them expensive and not always easy to come by without paying for shipping. i was going to use some old tree pieces, but thought, what about the bugs so I ditched that idea. A auy at work gave me two full boxes of thick paint sticks and so I decided to make that my backing, slotted, so there's air, but filled with sphagnum, sort of like what you would use to mount orchids. Oh, I also use fishing line, string them tight and mist them about once a day, not wet.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Just saw this thread. Good looking plants!

Your "D. ovata" is actually a Peperomia. The D. Geri is mislabeled. That plant is more than likely D. oiantha or D. bengalensis. They are very very similar. Pretty much can only tell once they flower and the flowers are looked at under the microscope.


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Antone...probably that's why the ovata does better potted than mounted..duh, my bad. Thanks for pointing out the Geri also. It was sold to me as that, so I just went with it.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Post pictures of them all!


----------



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

Nice plants!!


----------

